# Flush valves



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

I know I saw a thread on this but cannot find it. Have a sluggish flush even after installing new valve, ran auger seems to be clear. Took diaphragm out put cover on and let it blast, water goes down fine. Diaphragm back in, weak flush. Not sure if it is venting issues or hard water build up in the bowl. Oh yeah when I put diaphragm in first flush is great, goes downhill from there. Would appreciate advice if any of you have had this problem and figured it out. Busy golf course that is only giving me small window of time to repair before they get busy every morning.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

You sure you're not using a 1.6 diaphragm on a 3.5 bowl? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Not sure of the bowl, had a 1.6 and put the same back in. Could have been wrong to begin with.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

One more oh yeah, I did not replace valve stop, no isolation valve available.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dump 2-3 5 gallon buckets of water down the toilet, that will eliminate drain and vent.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Will do, in your opinion would that only leave different diaphragm??


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

It flushes great with no diaphragm. That rules out bowl and vent. Try a 3.5 diaphragm. If that doesn't solve your problem then take a hard look at the stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Pull spud out and look towards the bowl with a mirror. Could be clogged with debris?

Another time I found a 3/4" rpz on an 1-1/2 line.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks guys larger diaphragm did the trick. Now when I find an isolation valve I need to replace stop valve because the only time it does not leak is when it is all the way open, getting water hammer when wide open. Already told them bank of toilets needs hammer arrestor.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Most newer water saver flush valve toilets and urinals will have the GPM number written on it. Its important to know now that there is ultra low flow units. 0.124 GPM for a urinal I just installed. It had a plastic flow restrictor on the inlet.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

No apparent markings, 13 years old


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Wrong diagram kit replace with the right one.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Eddy k said:


> Thanks guys larger diaphragm did the trick. Now when I find an isolation valve I need to replace stop valve because the only time it does not leak is when it is all the way open, getting water hammer when wide open. Already told them bank of toilets needs hammer arrestor.


Are the pipes hammering or is the valve just making a loud whine sound at shut-off???


----------

